# Alutech Modelle 2019 - Wohin soll es gehen?



## COLKURTZ (13. Juni 2018)

Das hatte ich mal gefragt für 2017
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alutech-modelle-2017-wohin-soll-es-gehen.815177/
und ich glaube, ich hatte mir ein neues AM/Enduro Hardtail gewünscht...

... und geschenkt bekamen wir zwischenzeitlich das neue Cheaptrick (Treffer ), sowie ein Update vom Pionier-Vorreiter-29er-Enduro Tofane, jetzt also als 2.0.

Auch hier möchte wieder in die Runde fragen:

Was kommt als nächstes?
Fehlt etwas?

Was wünschst Du Dir?
Noch mehr Carbon?
Was passsiert z.B. mit der Fanes und dem Teibun: Ist eine 6.0 bzw. 3.0 fällig, und mit welchen Geo-Änderungen? 

Zieht 29 auch bei Teibun oder Fanes ein?


Ich orakle und spekuliere mal, weil ich mir so anschaue, was gerade hip ist und sich gut verkauft, mein Tipp:

Ein 29er Trailbike, kein Eingelenker ala ICB 2.0, nein, also eine Genese der Mutter Fanes mit ähnlichem Hinterbau, 140mm +/-. Also eine "kleine Tofane" oder eine "kleine Teibun". Oder auch: In Süd-Tirol gibt es vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Hügel der Fanes- oder Tofanagruppe, nach dem man das Radl nennen könnte...

Feuer frei, und ich freue mich auf Eure Spekulationen und Vorstellungen und Wünsche!


----------



## rzOne20 (13. Juni 2018)

Eine 29“ Teibun mit 150/140 mm wär fein!
Sitzrohrlängen bei Last anschauen, dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden welche Größe/ Länge er fährt!
Steuerrohr wie bei Liteville mit einem mitgelieferten Winkelsatz, dann hat auch hier jeder freie Wahl!

Design würde ich beibehalten , mir gefällt das !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albschrat (13. Juni 2018)

Stack etwas höher wäre auch nett. Dann kommen auch Leute über 195 vernünftig in den Genuss... ;-)


----------



## Tomster1980 (15. Juni 2018)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Auch hier möchte wieder in die Runde fragen:
> 
> Was kommt als nächstes?
> Fehlt etwas?
> ...



Na hier lese ich doch mal mit..da verspreche ich mir etwas. 
Wer das Ausstellerverzeichnis von der EUROBIKE studiert hat wird feststellen, dass wir dort nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder einen Stand haben werden. Ich sag mal so: zum Urlaub machen fahren wir nicht nach Friedrichshafen, zumindest dieses Mal nicht. Das sollte etwas Öl ins Spekulationsfeuer geben..


----------



## COLKURTZ (15. Juni 2018)

Ich habe was von einem Cyclocross gelesen...und der Rahmen ist nicht aus Alu, sondern aus Carbon,   und heißt "Punk".


----------



## Tobiwan (15. Juni 2018)

Tofänchen wäre gut = tofane als Trailbike mit hinten 130 - 140mm. Vortriebsorientiert und trotzdem spaßig - Halleluja!


----------



## ollo (21. Juni 2018)

Ein Rennrad auf Basis des Punk carbon Rahmens 7  kg sind  da drin bis Max 115 kg Fahrergewicht  und als gegenstück ein singelspeed mit zahnriemen und dann wäre da noch ein racehardtail mit upsidedown rock shox gabel ..... ist das rs 1


----------



## Orakel (21. Juni 2018)

das Cpt als 29" 130mm  Trailfully


----------



## COLKURTZ (22. Juni 2018)

Nächster Vorschlag, weil ich so etwas gerade suche: Einfach und preiswert, damit ich das auch ohne allzu große Bauchschmerzen mal in der Stadt abstellen kann:

Ein Urban- oder City-Bike, dass auch gut bei trendbewußten Großstädtern ankommt (Generierung von Käufern! Es gibt einen Markt. Hamburg liegt vor Eurer Tür!):

+ Basis ist ein konservatives Hardtail (zahmer als Cheaptrick, kurz+komfortabel)
+ BSA
+ Scheibenbremsen
+ Starrgabel oder 100mm Federgabel tauglich
+ 27.5,  29/27.5+ und sogar 28 fähig über versch. Ausfallenden hinten
+ d. h. vom Commuter, Fitnessbike bis hin zum trendig-spaßigen Urbanbike mit profilosen dicken 27.5x2.6 hat man größte Laufradsatz-Flexibilität
+ versch. Ausfallenden hinten erlauben Kettenschaltungen ("Erdgeschoss"), wie auch Nabenschaltungen, bis hin zum Singlespeed mit Riemen, falls das technisch realisierbar ist
+ Genese des Alutech Schriftzuges hin zu einem Retro-Style
+ Farbe ist wichtig: Stealth, sowie "bunt!"
+ Rahmenset +/- 300 EUR
+ Erdgeschoss ca. 600 EUR
+ Wertigere Variante unter 1000 EUR
---> konstruktiv/technisch, sowie vom Kostenaufwand bin ich jedoch überfragt, ob eine solche Flexibilität hinsichtlich Antrieb und Laufräder realisierbar wäre


----------



## psycho82 (22. Juni 2018)

Fanes mit kürzerem Sattelrohr und haltbareren Lagern, dass Crabon-Gedöns an der Wippe kann gerne wieder durch Alu ersetzt werden und länger könnte es werden


----------



## Reisbergjung (22. Juni 2018)

Ich würde mir wünschen dass sie ihre Qualitätsprobleme etwas in den Griff bekommen. Geringere Fertigungstoleranzen und bessere oder gar keine Carbonbauteile. Schluss mit verzogenen Bauteilen, knarzenden Lagern oder Carbonwippen mit Rissbildung...
Das Fahrverhalten der Bikes ist ohne Frage super! Und ich liebe es meine Fanes 5.0 über den Trail zu jagen. Aber die Zeit die sie in der Werkstatt benötigt trübt den Spaß schon gewaltig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (4. Juli 2018)

Ein CheapTrick mit mehr Reifenfreiheit (auch z.B. für 2,35er Schwalbe Reifen) zum Sattelrohr.


----------



## COLKURTZ (4. Oktober 2018)

Was passiert mit der Teibun 2.0?  Bekommt die ne Auffrischung,  was die Komponenten angeht?  Wann?

Oder kommt was neues?


----------



## rideAtrail (4. April 2019)

... Doch ein e-fanes laut Facebook? Fraglich nur welcher antrieb.


----------



## SmokeyBear (20. April 2019)

Eine Carbon-Cheaptrick Variante? Dann gäbe es zur Sexy Form noch ein Sexy Gewicht (Komplett 10,**kg) Ohne übertriebenen Leichtbau sondern haltbar! Das wäre das Perfekte Gefährt für Touren/Marathon/Abfahrtsspass&XCO! (wie das Alu CT nur Schneller!) für alle die, die keinen Dämpfer brauchen oder wollen


----------



## Skydive93 (6. Mai 2019)

Gibt es zum Teibun schon was neues? da ist ja das 18 modell noch online


----------



## ollo (7. Mai 2019)

SmokieBear schrieb:


> Eine Carbon-Cheaptrick Variante? Dann gäbe es zur Sexy Form noch ein Sexy Gewicht (Komplett 10,**kg) Ohne übertriebenen Leichtbau sondern haltbar! Das wäre das Perfekte Gefährt für Touren/Marathon/Abfahrtsspass&XCO! (wie das Alu CT nur Schneller!) für alle die, die keinen Dämpfer brauchen oder wollen



wozu Carbon....... außer das es vielleicht besser aussieht.

da steht es mit 10,7 Kg (mit den Conti Reifen 10,5)  ohne windige leichtbauteile zu genau deinem gewünschten Einsatzbereich.... und mit einer DT oder Rock Shox Reba Gabel und XTR Bremsen sind da gut 9,9 kg drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmokeyBear (7. Mai 2019)

Optisch bin ich wunschlos glücklich sollte ja auch nur ein kreativer Vorschlag für was neues sein. Vielleicht hätte der Jürgen ja mal etwas unruhe bei den spassigen Race-Hardtails stiften wollen Das CT ist ansonsten top, so wie es ist!
Drehe jetzt beim Verschleiss-Austausch auch an der Gewichtsschraube, mal schauen wo ich raus komme! 10,xxk wäre schon nett...


----------



## ollo (8. Mai 2019)

SmokieBear schrieb:


> Optisch bin ich wunschlos glücklich sollte ja auch nur ein kreativer Vorschlag für was neues sein. Vielleicht hätte der Jürgen ja mal etwas unruhe bei den spassigen Race-Hardtails stiften wollen Das CT ist ansonsten top, so wie es ist!
> Drehe jetzt beim Verschleiss-Austausch auch an der Gewichtsschraube, mal schauen wo ich raus komme! 10,xxk wäre schon nett...




die hatte ich noch vergessen  zu "wozu Carbon"..... wenn mal die Facts zum Punk da wären könnte man schauen ob sich da ein Race Hardtail draus bauen lässt und nicht nur ein Cravelbike


----------



## SmokeyBear (8. Mai 2019)

Das stimmt! Die Alutech Jungs haben ja auch schon aus einem Cheaptrick nen Crosser gemacht warum nicht umgekehrt?


----------

